# Clutch Issue when Cold



## MHF-F150 (Dec 14, 2011)

Newbie to the site, but not to Nissan. I owned a '93 Sentra SE-R back in my HS days (mid-late 90's), have an '86 Plusar NX (only 32K original miles) as my DD, the wifes '04 Altima 2.5 and my mothers '96 Sentra GXE. I'm sure most here could care less about my toy ('06 F150). Anyways, onto my question...

I have tried a couple variations of searchs, as requested (and familiar with from other forums), but can't find the answer I'm truly looking for. Point me in the right direction if need be.

My mothers '96 Sentra 5spd with roughly 120K on the clock recently developed an issue with engaging 1st and Reverse in cold weather. She had the clutch replaced about 2 years ago and it has worked great since. We got a slight cold spell here in Denver the last 2 weeks or so, and since then she's had issues of getting the car into 1 and R when it's cold and has sat overnight or all day. If she lets it sit 5 or so minutes to warm up, it engages almost like normal, or when at normal operating temp it's fine. Just when it's sat for a while and cold does it act up. Also, I noticed there is very slight play (maybe a 1/4-1/2 inch) of play in the clutch before you get pressure and feel the clutch engaging. Thoughts? Suggestions?

I had a similar issue with an old Ford Ranger I once owned, but that was a hydralic clutch and with those symptoms it typically meant the clutch fluid was low. Once I filled the fluid, it was like a brand new clutch. But being this is a cable clutch, I'm a little at a loss.

Thanks for all your help guys and gals!

EDIT: Thought I'd add a smilie for dramatic effect! :newbie:

Justin


----------



## MHF-F150 (Dec 14, 2011)

Additional details: Found out that the transmission in this 96 Sentra 5spd recently had its fluid drained back in July of this year 5-6 months ago. Do you think it could simply be low on fluid?

Of course any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.

Justin


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

no its not low on fluid.

when they changed it they put in regular fluid, or maybe GL5 that's even worse.

You need GL4 synthetic fluid. I use and used on both B14's Redline MT-90


----------



## MHF-F150 (Dec 14, 2011)

IanH said:


> no its not low on fluid.
> 
> when they changed it they put in regular fluid, or maybe GL5 that's even worse.
> 
> You need GL4 synthetic fluid. I use and used on both B14's Redline MT-90


Ouch! I'm gonna pull my mothers receipt and see if it is documented there. Otherwise, I'm gonna give the shop a call and see if they know what they used.

Real weird though that they would use the wrong fluid. I have used this shop since 1996, and know the owner and servicemen quite well. They replaced the clutch in this Sentra, have done tranny fluid service on my wife's Altima, diff/transfer case flushes on some of my old trucks, and they have always used the correct fluids before.

But just in case I'll double check what they used. And if they used the incorrect fluid, will have them replace it on their dime of course. BUT, what could be the potential damaging impacts of them using the incorrect fluids, or the fluids you mentioned?

Thanks again!

Justin


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with using regular Gl4 or *compatible* GL4/5, it normally wont cause any damage except it causes poor engagement and shifting when cold.

A synthetic made specifically for manual gearboxes costs a lot more, but will cure your cold shift problems and improve even hot shifting due to better syncro engagement.

I have had this problem with several brands of manual box, and use Redline MT90 now.
Saves doing the job twice.

However GL5 has additive which can give corrosion and very poor shifting, it unlikely your shop used this, but DIY's have when they go to Autoparts store and its all they can find, and get told its better than straight GL4.


----------



## topz (May 15, 2006)

Check your clutch cable. It might just need a bit tightening/adjustment.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

he said there was 1/4 to 1/2 play at clutch pedal, this is about normal.
From memory the spec is .25 at the gearbox clutch operating arm, so this would be maybe an inch at the pedal. I ran mine closer to 0.1 because I prefer a higher engagement point.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

topz said:


> Check your clutch cable. It might just need a bit tightening/adjustment.


i agree. the way the cable kinks and bends near the firewall and how this issue is heat/temperature related, I'd say check the cable and see if it binds inside the sheathing. i used to treat mine with wd-40 until i replaced it along with the clutch job.


----------

